# 3rd party upgrades for Solarforce L2P/L2T



## "J" man (Jan 1, 2014)

I've been on the fence to purchase P60 style hosts/modules for the last few months, but couldn't resist the holiday sales. I'm new to these highly customizable lights, but I would like to make them mine with 3rd party upgrades. I purchased some Solarforce L2P and L2T hosts, and went with Nailbender's Nichia 219 4500K for my first P60 module. Can anyone recommend any compatible parts for my Solarforce hosts such as GITD bezel o-rings, GITD boots, forward style switch upgrades, AR lenses? Were can I find them on the internet? I've heard people complaining about the stock tail caps/switches that come with the Solarforce hosts. I've been trying to find the L2-S9 tail cap, but they seem to have disappeared from the marketplace.


----------



## AndyF (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice choice for your drop-in. The only upgrade I did was Malkoff tailcap, for $15 (blemished) you get a McClicky switch and tailstanding.


----------



## 8steve88 (Jan 1, 2014)

I've bought a few  different bits an pieces for my collection of Solarforce L2 series.

Very nice Titanium Lanyard and anti roll ring from a CPF member.

Really well thought out Lantern kit from Solarforce.

Very good drop in plenty of choice at a sensible price.

AR coated lenses.

I've had very poor results from the GITD O ring market, grainy and poor "glow" factor, I'd recommend GlowInc V10 powder and Devcon 30min epoxy for a DIY application but be careful. Painting the Solarforce bezels with GITD paint can give some good results.


----------



## "J" man (Jan 1, 2014)

AndyF said:


> Nice choice for your drop-in. The only upgrade I did was Malkoff tailcap, for $15 (blemished) you get a McClicky switch and tailstanding.



Hey Andy, is that Malkoff blemished head, for the MD series, that you bought compatible with a Solarforce L2P? 

Also, how is the anodizing/knurling? Does it look similar to the Solarforce anodizing/knurling? Could you post a pic of your light? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 1, 2014)

The Malkoff tailcaps are compatible with Solarforce, but not the MD heads.


----------



## AndyF (Jan 1, 2014)

The knurling pattern on the Malkoff tailcap is slightly larger and it is glossy compared to the L2 body. I plan to have it cerakoted anyway.


----------



## AndyF (Jan 10, 2014)

I got a Solarforce A001 head the other day and replaced the "klingon" bezel with a flat one. I think it is a nice upgrade. Also, you may what to check out the UCL lenses at Flashlightlens.


----------



## DellSuperman (Jan 10, 2014)

Other than dropins, u can get those 'turbo heads'. M3 for throw & K3 for flood/throw (due to sheer power) 
Like others mentioned:
McClicky switch is a very good upgrade. 
U can check out those FM/Ronac tailcaps as well. 
SS bezel ring, for the extra bling. 
Extenders, if u wanna run more than 1 cells. 

- JonK


----------



## 8steve88 (Jan 10, 2014)

AndyF said:


> I got a Solarforce A001 head the other day and replaced the "klingon" bezel with a flat one. I think it is a nice upgrade. Also, you may what to check out the UCL lenses at Flashlightlens.



Those A001 heads are very good looking, I'm using two with "Taclical" Bezel For Head-BLK-T-Bezel. Not too extreme and with AR coated glass it looks good and performs well.
The Bezel is reduced to $1.99 at the moment at Solarforce Sales H.K.


----------



## Tiresius (Jan 10, 2014)

The mcclicky switch is something to look into when you're pushing over 3a. The stock switch can't handle any higher


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Feb 10, 2014)

AndyF said:


> I got a Solarforce A001 head the other day and replaced the "klingon" bezel with a flat one. I think it is a nice upgrade. Also, you may what to check out the UCL lenses at Flashlightlens.



Where did you buy the A001 head at?


----------



## AndyF (Feb 10, 2014)

Customlites has them


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy this green glow in the dark Oring?






Also what about a dark blue tailcap like this one??
IMG]


----------



## 8steve88 (Feb 21, 2014)

cnqualitygoods have blue tailcaps 14x8mm so not sure if they fit but at £1.50 for 10 you're set if they do. FastTech have blue or green GITD tailcap 16x8mm and 14x8mm and stacks of o rings.


----------



## pyro1son (Feb 22, 2014)

I have some 14mm tailcaps and they don't quite fit properly and can come out when using the switch I would recommend getting some 16mm tailcaps :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Mar 4, 2014)

Could someone please tell me if this fit onto the original L2T head?

http://www.oveready.com/a-upgrades/...-for-surefire-z44-teva-install-/prod_255.html


----------



## AndyF (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think so


----------



## pyro1son (Mar 4, 2014)

Not 100% but have heard that they don't. Different threads apparently.


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Mar 4, 2014)

Damn... I was really hoping it would have fit. Trying to find a way to add a few tritium vials to my L2T. Any ideas??


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 4, 2014)

BigJoeXXL said:


> Could someone please tell me if this fit onto the original L2T head?
> 
> http://www.oveready.com/a-upgrades/...-for-surefire-z44-teva-install-/prod_255.html



Nope, i can confirm that they dont fit. =(


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 4, 2014)

BigJoeXXL said:


> Damn... I was really hoping it would have fit. Trying to find a way to add a few tritium vials to my L2T. Any ideas??



Perhaps u can change ur bezel to Cryos Z44 or Z32, they have trit slots on the bezel.


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Mar 4, 2014)

DellSuperman, could you share the link please.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 4, 2014)

Solarforce uses their own thread pattern on the bezels for some reason.


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 5, 2014)

BigJoeXXL said:


> DellSuperman, could you share the link please.



Kinda hard for me to do it on my phone, sorry!
Do a CPF search for RONAC and send him a PM.


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 5, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Solarforce uses their own thread pattern on the bezels for some reason.



Bezel ring only...
Their bezel and tailcap can be swapped with Surefire parts.


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Mar 5, 2014)

I found the (Cryos Cooling Bezel - Z32 (M2) Size) Now correct me if im wrong this will fit on my L2T?


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 5, 2014)

BigJoeXXL said:


> I found the (Cryos Cooling Bezel - Z32 (M2) Size) Now correct me if im wrong this will fit on my L2T?



Yup it will fit.. 
Z32 is slightly larger than the Z44.
But do note than Z32 lens size & bezel ring size differs from the regular Z44/Solarforce bezel. 
If u prefer the smaller one, u might wanna contact Ronac straight to see if he still has them.


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Mar 5, 2014)

Overready.com has lens and bezel. http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/bezels/cryos-cooling-bezel-z32/m2-size-/prod_259.html


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 5, 2014)

BigJoeXXL said:


> Overready.com has lens and bezel. http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/bezels/cryos-cooling-bezel-z32/m2-size-/prod_259.html



Yeah, u can get both the Z44 or Z32 at OverReady. Plus u can get the bezel ring & lens straight from them too.. Save all the trouble from sourcing them individually.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 5, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Solarforce uses their own thread pattern on the bezels for some reason.





DellSuperman said:


> Bezel ring only...
> Their bezel and tailcap can be swapped with Surefire parts.



Yup. That's what I meant.  LOL


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Mar 5, 2014)

I went ahead and placed my order at overready.com for the Z32. Thank you for the help. Now my other question is where can I find this tail cap in the picture below and is it compatible with the l2t?


----------



## DellSuperman (Mar 6, 2014)

BigJoeXXL said:


> I went ahead and placed my order at overready.com for the Z32. Thank you for the help. Now my other question is where can I find this tail cap in the picture below and is it compatible with the l2t?



Hahaha... RONAC made those but its out of stock, IIRC.


----------



## vicv (Jun 8, 2014)

anyone on the GITD oring for the bezel? I'm interested as well


----------



## stevieo (Jun 8, 2014)

ronac standoff tailcaps are back in stock at

http://www.cryosillumination.com/

trits are available at bart's trits to fit ronac standoff tailcap. available in the market place. 

www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?270326-B-rt-s-Tritium-thread-part-deux-bis

i use ronac standoff tailcap with overready mcclicky switches green gitd (soft press only) boot & sf z44 tailcaps with overready mcclicky switches & boo. ronac sells his tailcaps with McClicky switches & boot choices installed.

i use Nailbender/CustomLites P60 drop-ins.

i like SOLARFORCE L2M's with & without extender. the extender can be removed & it will run on 18350 or 18650 with extender. the body & extender accepts oversized cells. i use solarforce extender on my bored sf fury p3x for 2x 18650's.



DellSuperman said:


> Hahaha... RONAC made those but its out of stock, IIRC.


----------



## DUQ (Jun 11, 2014)

vicv said:


> anyone on the GITD oring for the bezel? I'm interested as well




I got my GITD o rings from Dealextreme but they don't have them anymore.

Look here ---> http://www.fasttech.com/category/1607/diy-kits-parts-o-ring-seals


----------

